# Lots of talk about great transfers, not enough pics after 20+ washes



## andywintx (Jan 11, 2012)

I see lots of posts and pics about the subtleties of producing good looking transfers, but not nearly enough pics with descriptions about which ones hold up the best over time, and which ones don't. Can I get some feedback please? Will follow this post with my equipment and pics of good and bad soon. Thanks to all-


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

You know what. I had just that problem the other day. I needed to make up a decent poster to include shirts but they all were missing, because the customers had taken them.
unless your going to be fanatical and make a test sample of every shirt of every material type pressed with every transfer material going, and then get the missus to wash them time after time, there is no chance of having some kind of report with photo's happening. you may get a few who have a shirt kicking around from the early days that they pressed for their own use but it'll be rare. I had a shirt brought back once after 6 months that I used hotflex on because the corner of one letter started to lift, but I've used hundreds of sheets of hotflex without any problem.
Your customers will tell you if theirs a problem.


----------



## andywintx (Jan 11, 2012)

Good feedback, thanks Dekzion. I was referring more specifically about ink transfers but I'll gladly take all the info I can get. After several hundred dollars spent on various types it appears the Forever Dark holds up the best with my equipment, Oki C610, Oki C711WT, and Geo Knight DK20S swing away. I need some cheap RIP software if there is such a thing, would buy an older version from someone if they would part with it. Ideas?


----------



## andywintx (Jan 11, 2012)

If anyone has experience with 20+ washes with any transfers I would love to see pics and techniques. thanks again!


----------

